# We Just Disagree - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great stuff Dale, love that song!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn that's tough getting the timing on the chorus right while trying to sing it, LOL.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

haha for sure...i'm lucky just to play it!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Really nice song and a great lesson Dale, thank you


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Really nice song and a great lesson Dale, thank you


thanks so much for sharing your time to give this a look...sincerely appreciated.


----------

